
Your job is literally ‘killing’ you - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/28/researchers-have-determined-how-many-years-of-life-you-lose-to-a-stressful-job/
======
J_Darnley
I wish I had one then so it would kill me faster.

